# Pennsylvania Photo-A-Day by xzmattzx



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Greetings! I decided for 2012, I was going to do a photo-a-day thread of Pennsylvania, modelled after my successful Daily Delaware Thread. Pennsylvania is my birth state, and I am there frequently, so I have enough pictures to last me for 366 days. I hope that you enjoy this thread!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

The state border with Delaware, along Lancaster Pike in *Kennett Township*, Chester County. You can also see this picture in my Daily Delaware Photo thread.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Philadelphia City Hall, in Center Square in *Philadelphia*. The civic building was completed in 1901 and was the tallest building in the world from 1901 to 1908. At the top of the 548-foot tower is a statue of William Pen, who founded the city.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

The Elk County Courthouse, on Main Street in *Ridgway*. The courthouse was built in 1880 and was designed and built by J.P. Marston, who also designed and built the similar Warren County Courthouse.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

The National City Bank, at 2nd & Pennsylvania Avenues in *Warren*. The flatiron-style structure was built in 1891 as the Warren Savings Bank.


----------



## laylawguw (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes great!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics from Pennsylvania..


----------



## alyers (Nov 30, 2011)

The flatiron-style structure was built in 1891 as the Warren Savings Bank.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

The Hooker Fulton Office Building, on Main Street in *Bradford*. The 8-story Art Deco structure was built in 1931 and houses the Bradford Theater.












Linguine said:


> nice pics from Pennsylvania..


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

One Liberty Place, on the left, and Two Liberty Place, on the right, in Center City *Philadelphia*. One Liberty Place, completed in 1987 and a height of 960 feet, was the tallest building in Philadelphia until the completion of the Comcast Center in 2007.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

The Jefferson County Courthouse, on Main Street in the middle of *Brookville*. The courthouse was built in 1868.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

The Sherman Memorial Lighthouse, off of Highland Avenue in *Tionesta*, Forest County. The lighthouse was built in 2006 and will house a lighthouse museum, next to the Fishing Museum of Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

Looking out over the farmland of *Oliver Township*, Perry County, from US Route 322.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

Rowhouses on James Street in *Lancaster*'s Northwest neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

Rowhouses on 6th Street near Downtown *Reading*.


----------



## kirk89 (Jan 12, 2012)

xzmattzx said:


> January 11
> 
> Rowhouses on 6th Street near Downtown *Reading*.


Pennsylvania is truly amazing. I like this photo. It is simple but subtle. Hopefully, I will come to Pennsylvania in the near future.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

Commercial buildings on Spring Street in *Titusville*.












kirk89 said:


> Pennsylvania is truly amazing. I like this photo. It is simple but subtle. Hopefully, I will come to Pennsylvania in the near future.


Thanks. I thought it was pretty regular, but everyone sees things differently.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

A little apartment building on Market Street in *Marcus Hook*, Delaware County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

Rowhouses on 2nd Street in *Columbia*, Lancaster County. Columbia was once voted on to be the nation's capital, but fell one vote short.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

Rowhouses on Lancaster Avenue in the Northwest neigbborhood of *Lancaster*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

The Pennsylvania Academy of the Fine Arts on Broad Street at Cherry Street in *Philadelphia*. The Academy is one of the oldest art institutions in the country, founded in 1805. The structure was built in 1876.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

The old Chester County Courthouse, later the Delaware County Courthouse, on the Avenue of the States in *Chester*. The courthouse was built in 1724, served as the seat of Chetser County and then Delaware County until 1851. The courthouse is the oldest public building in continuous use in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

The Old Library is one of the three remaining buildings on West Chester University's campus in *West Chester* that is built with serpentine stone. Popular in the 1870s and 1880s, serpentine fell out of favor by the 1890s, and was rarely used. The Old Library, built in 1902, is a rare example of serpentine being used prominently in the 20th century. When the new library was built in 1947, the Old Library became the home of the anthropology department, sociology department, and Frederick Douglass Institute.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 13

The State Theatre, on College Avenue in *State College*. The theater was built in 1938 and was closed in 2001. State Theatre was re-opened in 2006 as a performing arts center. Ye Olde College Diner, another State College institution, is on the left.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 14

The Coudersport Theatre, on Main Street in *Coudersport*, Potter County. The theater was built in 1923.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates on Pennsylvania...kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 15

Buildings on Pickering Street in *Brookville*. Holy Trinity Episcopal Church, built in 1872, is on the right.












Linguine said:


> nice updates on Pennsylvania...kay:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 16

The Clinton County Courthouse, on Water Street in *Lock Haven*. The courthouse was built in 1869 and was designed by Samuel Sloan and Addison Hutton.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 17

The Carbon County Jail, on Broadway in *Jim Thorpe*. Jim Thorpe is one of the many former coal-mining towns in the mountains of Pennsylvania, and in the mid-1800s the Molly Maguires were active in these towns. The Molly Maguires, or Mollies, were an Irish-American organization that either defended the rights of workers, or used intimidation to turn the tables on coal companies, depending on varying stories. It was here in Jim Thorpe that four Molly Maguires were hung, on June 21, 1877, for the murders of mine superintendants and railroad superintendants. One of the men hung, Alexander Campbell, proclaimed his innocence, stating that a handprint of his on the wall would remain afer his death. Despite being washed, painted over several times, and even having the wall replaced, the handprint has continued to appear, leading some to believe that Campbell really was innocent.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 18

The Northumberland County Courthouse, at 2nd & Market Streets in *Sunbury*. The courthouse was built in 1865 and was designed by D.S. Rissel, who used Samuel Sloan's drawings and designs for courthouses across Pennsylvania without his permission. Despite the Copyright Act of 1909 not in existence yet, Sloan sued for architect fees and won, establishing that architects provided a specific service.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 19

The Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania, on Strasburg Road in *Strasburg Township*, Lancaster County. The museum was built in 1975 and features locomotives and railroad cars that date back to 1855.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 20

With the first day of spring, the forests of Pennsylvania will come back to life, like the Juniata River Valley in *Greenwood Township*, Perry County, in this picture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 21

The McMullen House, on Main Street in *Titusville*. The house was built in 1870.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 22

The A.G. Egbert Memorial Fountain, in the park at 12th & Liberty Streets in *Franklin*. The fountain was dedicated in 1896.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 23

A house on Church Street in *Brookville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 24

A house on Liberty Street in *Warren*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 25

A little agricultural plot scraping by in the mountains of Clearfield County in *Huston Township*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 26

A house on Elm Street in *Tionesta*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 27

Houses on Pennsylvania Avenue in *Centre Hall*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 28

A house on Elk Street in *Franklin*. The house was built in 1846 and is one of the prime examples of the influence of the Western Reserve housing style that was brought by settlers from New England to northwestern Pennsylvania. The housing style can also be found in the Connecticut Western Reserve area of Ohio.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

Independence Hall, on Chestnut Street in *Philadelphia*. The old state house was completed in 1748, and the belltower was added in 1753. The site of the signing of the Declaration of Independence is the centerpiece of the Independence National Historical Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

The Deshong Mansion, on the Avenue of the States in *Chester*. The house was the residence of John O. Deshong, a banker and city councilman, and was built in 1877.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

The Warren County Courthouse, on 4th Street in *Warren*. The courthouse was built in 1877 and was designed by M.E. Beebe, of Buffalo, New York. Beebe also commissioned the Elk County Courthouse, which is almost identical in design.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

Old Main, the centerpiece of Penn State University's campus in *University Park*. The structure was built in 1930.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for all those great updates :cheers: I love the Northumberland County Courthouse


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

The Grit Building, on Third Street in *Williamsport*. The structure was built in 1892 and was the home of the Grit, known as America's Great Family Newspaper. The Grit was distributed across 48 states in the early 20th century.












aarhusforever said:


> Thank you for all those great updates :cheers: I love the Northumberland County Courthouse


Thanks!


----------



## bostonparkplaza (Feb 27, 2012)

Such a Great photos. I liked it............


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> April 1
> 
> Old Main, the centerpiece of Penn State University's campus in *University Park*. The structure was built in 1930.


Mattz, since you're in the State College area, did you go to Bellefonte by any chance? I was there about 15 years back, really charming town...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

Anderson Hall, on Church Street on the West Chester University campus in *West Chester*. The structure was built in 1938 and houses the school of Business, and Theater and Dance.












bostonparkplaza said:


> Such a Great photos. I liked it............


Thanks!



durio uno said:


> Mattz, since you're in the State College area, did you go to Bellefonte by any chance? I was there about 15 years back, really charming town...


I did. I'm not going to tell you when Bellefonte enters the rotation, though. You'll have to stay tuned...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

The old post office and Federal courthouse, at 3rd & Market Streets in *Lewisburg*. The structure was built in 1931 and is now owned by Bucknell University.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

Today is Opening Day for both the Philadelphia Phillies and Pittsburgh Pirates. The two teams will play each other today to start a series at PNC Park in *Pittsburgh*, which was built in 2001.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

A serpentine house on Birmingham Road in *Birmingham Township*, Chester County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

Businesses and houses on Market Street in *Elizabethtown*, Lancaster County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

Stained glass windows, designed by Tiffany at St. John's Episcopal Church, on Buffalo Street in *Franklin*. The church was built in 1901, and the stained glass windows were installed between 1901 and 1917.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

Amish farms dot the landscape in *Paradise Township*, Lancaster County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

Houses on Susquehanna Avenue in *Sunbury*.


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

beautiful.. heaven on Earth..


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

A house on Chestnut Street in *St. Marys*.












sepul said:


> beautiful.. heaven on Earth..


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

Buildings on 2nd Street in *Clearfield*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

A building on Bridge Street in *Mifflintown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

The Heisey Museum, on Water Street in *Lock Haven*. The Federal house was built in 1830 and has served as a farmhouse, tavern, and doctor's house, before becoming a museum. Gothic details were added in 1865.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

The William Brinton House, on Kennett Pike in Fairville, *Pennsbury Township*, Chester County. The house was built in 1810, with an addition on the left built in 1840.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

The William Doris House, on Penn Street in *Huntingdon*. The house was built in 1825.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

The Juniata County Courthouse, on Main Street in *Mifflintown*. The courthouse was built in 1875. A Civil War memorial obelisk from 1871 is in the courthouse square.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

The William J. Innis House, at Fourth & Innis Streets in *Oil City*. The house was built in 1874.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 19

Recitation Hall on the West Chester University campus in *West Chester*. The serpentine building was compelted in 1892 and houses the school of education.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 20

St. John's AUMP Church, on the Avenue of the States in *Chester*. The church was built in 1842 and was originally St. Michael's Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 21

Businesses on 2nd Street in *Coudersport*. The block was built in 1880.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 22

The McKean County Courthouse, on Main Street in *Smethport*. The courthouse was built in 1942.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 23

A farm on Pennsylvania Route 8 in *Bloomfield Township*, Crawford County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 24

The David Carskaddon House, on Water Street in *Lock Haven*. The Italian Villa-style house was built in 1858 and is in the shape of a Y.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 25

Looking down the Susquehanna River from the Clarks Ferry Bridge, built in 1986 in *Watts Township*, Perry County. The bridge carries the Appalachian Trail over the river.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 26

An Amish farm in *East Lampeter Township*, Lancaster County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 27

Houses on 4th Street in *Lewisburg*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 28

Businesses on Main Street in *Laporte*, Sullivan County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 29

Houses on Main Street in *Mifflintown*, Juniata County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 30

Houses on 3rd Street in *Towanda*.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice new photos from Pennsylvania...:cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

Buildings in the little community of Georgetown, in *Bart Township*, Lancaster County.












Linguine said:


> thanks for the nice new photos from Pennsylvania...:cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

Houses on Water Street in *Meadville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

Downtown *Pittsburgh*, from the Roberto Clemente Bridge. Fifth Avenue Place, built in 1988, is on the left.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

Wheatland, the home of James Buchanan in *Lancaster Township*, Lancaster County. Buchanan lived in this 1828 house from 1849 until he was inaugurated as President in 1857, and returned here in 1861.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

The Genetti Hotel, on 4th Street in *Williamsport*. The hotel was built in 1921 as the Lycoming Hotel.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

The King Theatre facade, on King Street in *Lancaster*. The theater was built in 1949, and the facade has now been integrated into a senior residence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

The Baldwin House Museum, on Muncy Street in *Laporte*. The house was built in 1850.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

The Bradford County Courthouse, on Main Street in *Towanda*. The courthouse was built in 1896 and is the most-imposing county courthouse in the Northern Tier. In front of the courthouse is a Civil War monument from 1901.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

Looking south down Market Street in *Meadville* at the Market House, built in 1870, in the middle, and the Kepler Hotel, built in 1890, with the porches on the right.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 10

The Christopher Speck House, on Main Street in *Strasburg*. The house was built in 1764.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 11

The Lincoln Building, on Market Street in *West Chester*. The structure was built in 1833, and was originally known as the Everhart Building. The building became famous for printing a sketch of Abraham Lincoln in 1860 that made him a prominent Presidential candidate on the East Coast. The iron balcony was added in 1868.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 12

First Presbyterian Church, on Main Street in *Wellsboro*. The church was built in 1895.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 13

Buildings on High Street in *Bellefonte*. On the left is the old Plaza Theater, built in 1925 and designed by female architect Anna Wagner Keichline.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 14

The Enos Tomkins House, on Main Street in *Towanda*. The house was built in 1834.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very informative thread with lots of beautifol photos...THANK YOU, xzmattzx :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 15

A section of the Philadelphia Phillies Wall of Fame, at Citizens Bank Park in *Philadelphia*.












aarhusforever said:


> Very informative thread with lots of beautifol photos...THANK YOU, xzmattzx :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 16

Twin houses on Arch Street in *Norristown*.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:bash:where are the pix of York


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 17

Houses on Main Street in *Lawrenceville*, Tioga County.












midrise said:


> :bash:where are the pix of York


Theres's a couple of York in here already, and you'll see more of it throughout the summer.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 18

Houses on Park Avenue in *Ephrata*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 19

Houses on Lighthouse Street in *Erie*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 20

Mountains of the Allegheny Plateau in *Lewis Township*, Lycoming County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 21

The Allegheny County Courthouse, on Grant Street in *Pittsburgh*. The courthouse was built in 1888, and was designed by famed architect Henry H. Richardson. The courthouse was used as an inspiration in many other government buildings throughout Pennsylvania, including the Fayette Conty Courthouse in Uniontown, and on to the Midwest.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 22

The Sullivan County Courthouse, on Main Street in *Laporte*. The courthouse was built in 1894, and the conservative architecture personifies the small county's funding.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 23

The Friends Meeting House, on Philadelphia Street in *York*. The Quaker meetinghouse was built in 1766 and an addition was added to the left in 1783.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 24

The old Pennsylvania Railroad depot, on Allegheny Street in *Huntingdon*. The station also served the Huntingdon & Broad Top Mountain Railroad, and was built in 1872.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 25

The Connell Mansion, on Main Street in *Ephrata*. The house was built in 1860.












Linguine said:


> nice updates...kay:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 26

The Boston Store, on State Street in *Erie*. The store was built in 1931 as the flagship for the department store, and closed in 1971.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 27

Clyde Peeling's Reptiland, on U.S. Route 15 in Allenwood, *Gregg Township*, Union County. The zoo opened in 1964 and specializes in reptiles such as snakes, lizards, and turtles.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 28

Memorial Day is said to have begun in Boalsburg, a village in *Harris Township*, Centre County. There, women decorated Civial War soldiers' graves in 1864. The town diamond, seen here, is the center of the village.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 29

The Rambo & Regar Globe Knitting Mills, on Main Street in *Norristown*. The old textile mill was built in 1897.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 30

The Albert Long House, on 2nd Street at Poplar Street in *Towanda*. The house was built in 1889.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 31

Houses on High Street in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 1

A house on Main Street at King Street in *Laporte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 2

Houses on Main Street in *Lewistown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 3

Houses on Memorial Avenue in *Williamsport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 4

Antique shops on Old Philadelphia Pike in Intercourse, *Leacock Township*, Lancaster County.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^You should see the slogans on the t-shirts/sweetshirts and other souvenirs sold at the local tourist shops in the area.....:nuts:..:naughty:..:laugh::laugh:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 5

Houses on Philadelphia Street in *York*.












midrise said:


> ^^You should see the slogans on the t-shirts/sweetshirts and other souvenirs sold at the local tourist shops in the area.....:nuts:..:naughty:..:laugh::laugh:


I'm sure I can figure out a few of them.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 6

Houses on Main Street in *Wellsboro*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 7

Buildings on High Street in *West Chester*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 8

The Lancaster Brewing Company, at Walnut & Plum Streets in *Lancaster*. The building was originally the McGovern Tobacco Warehouse and was built in 1880. Tobacco was a dominant crop in the Lancaster area and in Amish Country, and warehouses helped Lancaster establish itself as a prominent city in central Pennsylvania. The old warehouse opened as Lancaster Malt Brewing in 1995, and was purchased by the Lancaster Brewing Company in 2001.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 9

Monument Square, at Main & Market Streets in *Lewistown*. In the middle of Monument Square is the Soldiers & Sailors Monument, dedicated to Civil War veterans. The statue was built in 1906, and a stone from the original tomb of Abraham Lincoln was used in the base of the monument. Along Market Street is the old Mifflin County Courthouse on the right, built in 1843, and the former Montgomery Ward store on the left, built in 1929.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 10

The Recreation Building, known as "Rec Hall", on Curtin Road at the Penn State campus in *University Park*. The Recreation Building was built in 1929 and hosts the Penn State volleyball, wrestling, and gymnastics teams. The field house hosted the school's basketball teams until they moved to the Bryce Jordan Center in 1996.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 11

Harrah's Chester Casino, on Harrahs Boulevard in *Chester*. The racetrack and racino were built on part of the Sun Shipbuilding & Drydock Company land, which closed in 1990. The shipyard mainly built oil tankers and was the largest shipyard in the United States during World War II. The racetrack opened in September 2006 and the racino was opened in January 2007.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 12

The Towanda Public Library, on Main Street in *Towanda*. The Flemish Renaissance-style library was built in 1897 and was a gift from Frank R Welles, a Towanda native who established telephone systems in Europe.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 13

Leaman's Place Covered Bridge, on Belmont Road at *Paradise* and *Leacock Townships*, Lancaster County. The bridge was built in 1845, and crosses over Pequea Creek.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 14

Overbrook High School, at 59th Street & Lancaster Avenue in *Philadelphia*. The high school was built in 1924 and has many famous alumni, including Wilt Chamberlain.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 15

The Pike Drive-In Theatre, on U.S. Route 15 in *Clinton Township*, Lycoming County. The theater was opened in 1954 and had one of the largest capacities in the nation. The main screen was replaced, and a second screen was added, in 1991. A third screen was added in 1996.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 16

The old Montgomery County Jail, on Airy Street in *Norristown*. The jail was built in 1851 and has similarities to Eastern State Penitentiary and Moyamensing Prison in Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 17

Buildings on Market Street in *York*. The York Trust Company Building, built in 1910, is on the right.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 18

The Michael Meylert House, on Cherry Street in *Laporte*. The house was built for the town founder in 1851.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 19

Farmland in *Salisbury Township*, Lancaster County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 20

The mountains of *Loyalsock Township*, Lycoming County, from Bald Eagle Mountain.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 21

Houses on 6th Street in *Huntingdon*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 22

Houses on Grand Street at Fifth Street in *Lewistown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 23

A house on Main Street in *Coudersport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 24

A house on Broad Street in *Lititz*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 25

Commercial buildings at Church & Market Streets in *West Chester*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 26

A house on Pearl Street in *Wellsboro*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 27

A house on 69th Street the Overbrook Farms neighborhood of *Philadelphia*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

The Calorimeter Museum, behind the Armsby Building, near Curtin Road, on Ag Hill in *University Park*. The Armsby Calorimeter Building was built in 1902 to study the intake and outtake of cows. By studying how much energy an animal derived from a given ration by measuring all the food, water, and air going into the calorimeter and all wastes leaving it, researchers were able to determine what types of food rations were the most efficient. It was the first calorimeter in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

The Haines Shoe House, on Shoe House Road in *Hellam Township*, York County. The house was built in 1948 as an advertisement for Mahlon Haines, who owned shoe stores throughout central Pennsylvania. The shoe house is one of the signature roadside staples in Americana.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

The Snyder County Courthouse, on Market Street in *Middleburg*. The courthouse was built in 1855 in an Italianate style, and was remodeled in 1915 in a style that matched those of other county courthouses in the region.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

The Baum Building, at the corner of Liberty Avenue and Strawberry Way in *Pittsburgh*. The Beaux-Arts, terra cotta structure was built in 1912, and was used as a performing arts center for vaudeville acts and later as a nightclub for jazz performers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

The George M. Rouche House, on Park Avenue in *Meadville*. The Queen Anne-style house was built in 1892 using a design by George E. Barber.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

Park United Methodist Church, on 3rd Street in *Coudersport*. The church was built in 1894.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 23

The Centennial Building, at the Carson Long Military Academy in *Bloomfield*. The Carson Long school is the oldest boarding school in the United States that has military training, and was founded in 1836 as Bloomfield Academy. The Centennial Building was built in 1936.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 24

St. John's Episcopal Church, on Penn Street in *Huntingdon*. The church was built in 1845.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 25

Farmland along Pennsylvania Route 772 in *Upper Leacock Township*, Lancaster County.


----------



## alymariephotography (Jul 19, 2012)

An adorable photographs..i like it


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 26

The ancient Allegheny Plateau is visible when the mountains, like these in *Lycoming County*, are viewed from a high vista.












alymariephotography said:


> An adorable photographs..i like it


Thanks


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 27

The view of State College and Happy Valley from Tussey Mountain, which forms the border between *Huntingdon County* and *Centre County*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 28

National Football League training camps having been opening up this week around the country. The Philadelphia Eagles hold their training camp at Lehigh University in *Bethlehem*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 29

The Lincoln Highway was built up early on, as it was a main route through Pennsylvania and beyond, and suburban and tourist-centered development has continued through time. This hotel, in *East Lampeter Township* near Lancaster, is an example of the themed motels that could be found along the road in earlier days.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 30

Businesses on Main Street in *Blossburg*, Tioga County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 31

Houses on High Streeet in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 1

Houses on Fairview Terrace in *Williamsport*'s Newberry neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 2

Orchards in *North East Township*, Erie County. The land along Lake Erie is prime for growing many varieties of fruits, like apples and cherries, and fruits for other products, like grapes for wine.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 3

A sliver of farmland exists along the creeks and streams amongst the mountains in *Cummings Township*, Lycoming County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 4

A stone house on Newark Road in *New Garden Township*, Chester County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 5

The old Rome Mill complex, on Rothsville Road, *Warwick Township*, Lancaster County. The complex, also called "The Mill, Seed of Abraham" Messianic Congregation, was built in 1771 to serve the nearby Lititz community. In addition to the mill building, in the background, the complex includes a half-timber frame granary building, and a Georgian mansion. Lancaster County has other mill complexes with religious backgrounds, most notably the Ephrata Cloister.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 6

The brownstone columns of the Cumberland County Courthouse, on Courthouse Square in *Carlisle*, bears the marks of the Civil War. Confederates had moved into the city at the end of June 1863 to occupy it, and then were chased away by Union General William Smith. Confederate General J.E.B. Stuart moved back into town and began firing artillery shells into the town, until he was called by Robert E. Lee to the Battle of Gettysburg on July 1.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 7

The Stockyard Inn, on Lititz Pike in *Lancaster*. The old inn was built in 1750 as a farmhouse, and became an inn for cattlemen following the opening of the stockyard on the surrounding farm in 1895. These stockyards grew to become the largest stockyards east of Chicago, until the livestock-trading industry shifted west in the late 20th century. But by then, the inn had transitioned into a steakhouse, and still operates as a steakhouse, with the old stockyards adjacent to the restaurant now undergoing redevelopment.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 8

The Roberto Clemente Statue, on Federal Street at the foot of the Roberto Clemente Bridge in *Pittsburgh*. The statue was unveiled in 1994 in front of Three Rivers Stadium, and was moved in front of PNC Park when the stadium opened. Clemente was the first Latin American inducted into the Baseball Hall of Fame, in 1973 when the 5-year waiting period was waived following his premature death.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 9

The Potter County Courthouse, on 2nd Street in *Coudersport*. The courthouse was built in 1853, and features a statue of Lady Justice on its 1888 roof.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 10

The Crawford County Courthouse, on Diamond Park Square in *Meadville*. The Neoclassical courthouse was built in 1952.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 11

The Red Rose Diner, on Main Street in *Towanda*. The diner was built in 1927 and was located in Stroudsburg until 2003, when it was moved here.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 12

A replica Statue of Liberty stands on an old railroad bridge stanchion in the Susquehanna River in *Middle Paxton Township*, Dauphin County. The current statue was erected in 1992 and replaced an earlier statue erected in 1986 illegally by some citizens.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 13

The James Ford House, on Cowanesque Street in *Lawrenceville*. The house was built in 1831 by former Congressman James Ford for his son.


----------



## JimInJersey (Jul 24, 2010)

*Thanks for the nice pix!*

Thanks for the interesting pix of my birth state. Born in Philly, grew up in Chester County. The only thing I'd ask is that you check and straighten your slightly-off-kilter shots in the future. The crooked horizons and lines drive me nuts sometimes!  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 14

The Little League World Series began this week in *South Williamsport*. Many games are played in Lamade Stadium, built in 1959.












JimInJersey said:


> Thanks for the interesting pix of my birth state. Born in Philly, grew up in Chester County. The only thing I'd ask is that you check and straighten your slightly-off-kilter shots in the future. The crooked horizons and lines drive me nuts sometimes!  :banana::banana::banana:


Thanks for looking at them! Normally I try to do that, but sometimes I unfortunately am too busy to do stuff. You'll see the tilted pictures mainly towards the bottom of the page, fortunately.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 15

Houses on Lower Mulberry Street in *Danville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 16

A summer evening at Citizens Bank Park in *Philadelphia*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 17

A view of the borough of *Tioga*, in Tioga County, from the Pennsylvania Welcome Center on US Route 15.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 18

A house on Market Street in *South Williamsport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 19

A house on Chestnut Street in *Meadville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 20

Looking north from PNC Park in *Pittsburgh* at I-279 and Allegheny Center in the foreground, and the neighborhoods of Perry South and Fineview in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

Farmland on Strasburg Road in *Paradise Township*, Lancaster County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

Law offices on Chestnut Street in *Lebanon*.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos from Pennsylvania..


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

The Hershey Civic Center, on Chocolate Avenue in *Hershey, Derry Township*, Dauphin County. Construction on the theater began in 1915, but was put on hold in 1916 due to rising steel prices. Milton Hershey resumed construction in 1929 when steel prices were low, and the building was completed in 1933.












Linguine said:


> nice photos from Pennsylvania..


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 24

The Cornwall and Lebanon Railroad Station, on 8th Street in *Lebanon*. The old station was built in 1885 for the little railroad that connected the iron ore deposits in Cornwall to the Lebanon Iron Works and the Pennsylvania Railroad.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

The Keystone Theatre, on Main Street at Washington Street in *Towanda*. The theater was originally built as the Hale Opera House in 1886, and was converted into a movie theater in 1913.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

The Little League World Series was today in *South Williamsport*, and was held in Howard J. Lamade Stadium. The stadium was built in 1959, and has a seating capacity of 15,000, but can entertain over 40,000 people with outfield berms.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

The Pennsylvania Welcome Center, on U.S. Route 15 in *Tioga Township*. The rest stop overlooks the Tioga River and the borough of Tioga, and was built on the southbound side of the future I-99 in 2002 to provide amenities to travellers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

Pine Mountain Vista, in *Abbott Township*, Potter County, offers views in the area of the Pennsylvania Grand Canyon. From this point, parts of eastern Potter County and western Tioga County can be seen.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

The Wilbur Chocolate Company, on Broad Street in *Lititz*. Wilbur has been making chocolate and candy since 1865, and has been in this building since 1913. The Wilbur Bud, which is considered the rival candy to the Hershey Kiss, was introduced in 1893.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

The Appalachian Trail runs through the central and eastern part of Pennsylvania. The trail runs along Blue Mountain in *Bethel Township*, Berks County, before continuing north into Schuylkill County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

The Beth Israel Synagogue, on Chestnut Street in *Lebanon*. The synagogue was built in 1907.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

Houses on Main Street in *Coudersport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

Twin houses on Federal Avenue in *Williamsport*'s Newberry section.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

A view of Lake Erie, from the terminus if I-86 in *Greenfield Township*, Erie County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

A view of Center City *Philadelphia* from West Deptford Township, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 5

Rural land in *London Britain Township*, Chester County. The township is along the southeastern corner of the state, and borders Maryland and Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 6

Farmland in *Paradise Township*, Lancaster County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 7

Houses on Chocolate Avenue in *Hershey, Derry Township*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 8

Houses on Tulpehocken Street in *Pine Grove*, Schuylkill County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

A typical Pennsylvania scene, where industry and housing sit side by side, in *Highspire*, Dauphin County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

Houses on Charlotte Street in *Manheim*, Lancaster County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

11 years ago today, United Airlines Flight 93 was hijacked by terrorists, and bound for Washington, DC.  Passengers stormed the cockpit, and the plane crashed in a field near this picture in *Stonycreek Township*, Somerset County, thus potentially saving the lives of our elected officials.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

Beaver Stadium, home of the Penn State Nittany Lions. The stadium, at Porter Road & Curtin Road in *University Park*, was opened in 1960 and currently has a seating capacity of 106,572.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

The William Montgomery House, on Bloom Street in *Danville*. The house was built in 1792 by Colonel William Montgomery, who founded Danville as an industrial mill village.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

The Embassy Theatre, on Main Street in *Lewistown*. The theater was built in 1927 and is now a performing arts center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

Lancaster County Jail, on King Street in *Lancaster*. The jail was built in 1850 and was designed by John Haviland, who designed county jails throughout Pennsylvania and the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

The Crider Exchange Building, on Allegheny Street in *Bellefonte*. The structure was built in 1889.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

An expansive view of the Northern Tier from Cherry Springs Vista, in *Abbott Township*, Potter County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

The William Maclay Mansion, on Front Street in *Harrisburg*. The house was built in 1792. William Maclay, who was the first U.S. Senator in the nation's history, lived here. The house was renovated from a farmhouse to a Georgian Revival house in 1908.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

The Commodore Barry Bridge, connecting *Chester* with Gloucester County, New Jersey. The cantilever bridge was completed in 1974, and has a main span of 1,644 feet long.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

The Wells Fargo Center, along Broad Street in *Philadelphia*. The arena opened in 1996 and is the home to the NHL's Philadelphia Flyers, and the NBA's Philadelphia 76ers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

The last day of summer means a farewell to lush green forests and mountains, like this scene along Pine Hill Road in *Stewardson Township*, Potter County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

The autumnal equinox means that bright fall colors will be common, like those here in *Shippen Township*, Tioga County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

The beginning of football season means that Heinz Field, on the North Side of *Pittsburgh*, is now seeing action. Heinz Field was opened in 2001.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

Houses on Market Street in *Danville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

Houses on Scott Street at Stevens Street in *Williamsport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

Houses on Cherry Street in *Meadville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

Looking down the end of the Allegheny River at its confluence with the Ohio River, and the *Pittsburgh* neighborhoods of the South Side and Duquesne Heights in the distance.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

Houses on South Street in Downtown *Harrisburg*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 29

Rowhouses in *Philadelphia*'s Eastwick neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 30

Houses on Market Street in *South Williamsport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 1

Buildings on State Street in *Erie*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 2

St. Patrick's Cathedral, on State Street in *Harrisburg*. The Roman Catholic cathedral is the seat of the Diocese of Harrisburg, and was built in 1907. The church's elements tie the cathedral in the state's political and religious centers. The Roman Renaissance style of the church reflects the same style of the Cathedral of Sts. Peter and Paul in Philadelphia, and the copper dome reflects the relationship with the nearby Pennsylvania State Capitol, which its green-tiled dome.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 3

The Asa Packer Mansion, on Packer Hill Road in *Jim Thorpe*. The house was built in 1861 by Asa Packer, who founded the Lehigh Valley Railroad. Packer built his mansion with money made from his railroad, which successfully competed against canals because it could transport coal year-round, whereas the canals were limited in the winter from ice and in summer from drought.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 4

Chesterdale Farm, on Lenape Road in *East Bradford Township*, Chester County. The farmhouse was built in 1719 and utilizes serpentine stone, relatively unique to southeastern Pennsylvania, as a building material.


----------



## Emily Smith (Sep 18, 2012)

Chicago Town Area, in Middle Rectangle in Chicago. The social developing was finished in 1901 and was the highest developing in the world from 1901 to 1908. At the top of the 548-foot structure is a sculpture of Bill Pen, who established the location.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 5

The Griest Building, on Queen Street in *Lancaster*. The highrise was built in 1924 for the Conestoga Traction Company, and was Lancaster's tallest building until 2009.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 6

The Andy Warhol Museum, on Sandusky Street in *Pittsburgh*. The museum was opened in 1994 in the former Frick and Lindsay plumbing supply warehouse, which was built in 1911.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 7

The Tarr Mansion, on Diamond Square in *Meadville*. The house was built in 1867 next to the county courthouse by James Tarr. Tarr grew wealthy from selling his land in the surrounding region to oil companies.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 8

Old West, on Dickinson College's campus in *Carlisle*. Old West was built in 1805 and was designed by Henry Latrobe.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 9

The James Donald Cameron Mansion, on Front Street in *Harrisburg*. The house was built in 1863 and was purchased by Cameron, who was the son of Secretary of War Simon Cameron. J. David Cameron served as Secretary of War himself under Ulysses Grant, who visited the house as President, and then later served as U.S. Senator.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 10

Faunbrook, on Rosedale Avenue in *West Goshen Township*, Chester County. The house was built in 1860.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 11

The Chester Power Station, on the Delaware River in *Chester*. The electric station was built in 1918.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 12

On this day thirty years ago, I was born at Riddle Memorial Hospital, *Middletown Township*, Delaware County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 13

Fall colors are beginning to show all around the state, like in this picture along US Route 15 in *Lewis Township*, Lycoming County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 14

A fall Sunday means NFL football, like this game about to start at Lincoln Financial Field in *Philadelphia*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 15

Buildings on Broadway in *Jim Thorpe*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 16

A house on Union Street in *West Chester*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 17

An old stone barn on Stockton Road in *Pennsbury Township*, Chester County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 18

Rowhouses on Chestnut Street in *Marcus Hook*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

The *Philadelphia* skyline, from Island Avenue.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

Houses on King Street in *Lancaster*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

The Barns-Brinton House, on Baltimore Pike in *Pennsbury Township*, Chester County. The house was built in 1714 by William Barns, and was operated as a tavern by Barns along the route to Maryland from 1722 to 1731. The house was later bought by William Brinton, whose family was one of the first to inhabit the area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

The Brandywine River Museum, on Baltimore Pike in *Chadds Ford Township*, Delaware County. The museum opened in 1971 in an 19th century grist mill, and showcases the works of the Wyeth family. N.C. Wyeth lived in his later year nearby, and worked here and in Wilmington, Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

The CCC Worker statue, in Leonard Harrison State Park in *Shippen Township*, Tioga County. The statue was dedicated in 1999 to the civilian workers who built much of the camping sites and recreational facilities throughout the Northern Tier of Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

The Harlan Log House, on Fairville Road in *Kennett Township*, Chester County. The house was built in 1715 by Joshua Harlan, and is an example of an English log house, which uses Swedish methods but is in a square English shape.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

The Mauch Chunk Opera House, on Broadway in *Jim Thorpe*. The Opera House was built in 1881. The tower in the front of the building was torn down in the early 1900s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

Two things that you won't find in *Philadelphia* right now are the Spectrum, where the Flyers and 76ers played, and hockey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

One of the most spectacular scenes in Pennsylvania is the Pennsylvania Grand Canyon, which meanders through *Tioga County*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

The Pennsbury Mill, on Fairville Road in *Pennsbury Township*, Chester County. The mill was built in 1919 to provide electricity to the nearby Hillendale Farm, and operated until the 1930s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

A former Metropolitan Edison steam plant, on Philadelphia Street in *York*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

Bas relief on the Pattee Library in *University Park*.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> October 28
> 
> The Pennsbury Mill, on Fairville Road in *Pennsbury Township*, Chester County. The mill was built in 1919 to provide electricity to the nearby Hillendale Farm, and operated until the 1930s.


Love this pic...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

One of the most famous haunted places in Pennsylvania is the Carbon County Jail, on Broadway in *Jim Thorpe*. It was here in Jim Thorpe that four Molly Maguires were hung, on June 21, 1877, for the murders of mine superintendants and railroad superintendants. One of the men hung, Alexander Campbell, proclaimed his innocence up to his death. Campbell placed his hand on the dirty floor, and smeared his hand on the wall of his cell, leaving a handprint. He stated that the handprint of his on the wall would remain after his death to prove his innocence. Despite being washed, painted over several times, and even having the wall replaced, the handprint has continued to appear.












logan1975 said:


> Love this pic...


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

The Centennial Building, at 2nd & Market Streets in *Newport*. The structure was built in 1876.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

Houses on East Street in *Carlisle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

Buildings on Pennsylvania Avenue in *Centre Hall*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

Buildings on Center Street in *Oil City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

Looking from U.S. Route 15 at *Putnam Township*, Tioga County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

An old barn converted into a house, on Kennett Pike in Fairville, *Pennsbury Township*, Chester County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

A view of the *Philadelphia* skyline from I-95.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

A view of *Montoursville* from Bald Eagle Mountain.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

Christy Mathewson-Memorial Stadium, on the campus of Bucknell University in *Lewisburg*. The football stadium was built in 1924, and was renamed in honor of Mathewson in 1989. Mathewson was an alumnus of Bucknell.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

A view of the Pennsylvania Grand Canyon from Leonard Harrison State Park, *Shippen Township*, Tioga County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

The Union League of Philadelphia, on Broad Street in *Philadelphia*. The structure was built in 1865 and served as a clubhouse for an organization devoted to preserving the Union.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

The Indian Hannah monument, on Webb Barn Lane in *East Marlborough Township*, Chester County. The monument is dedicatedd to Hannah Freeman, the last Lenni Lenape tribe to live in Chester County. Indian Hannah was born in a small valley just east of the marker, near the present-day community of Hamorton.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

The D.G. Yuengling & Son Brewery, on Mahantongo Street in *Pottsville*. The brewery was founded in 1829, and this building was constructed in 1831, making this the oldest brewery in the United States. Storage spaces in the side of the mountain are still used to this day to keep the beer cool.


----------



## valeray12 (Nov 15, 2012)

What are the laws regarding public photography in Pennsylvania?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

The Potter County Courthouse, on 2nd Street in *Coudersport*. The courthouse was built in 1853, with the facade being built in 1888. The statue of Justice on the top of the courthouse is notable for not having a blindfold.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

The Clearfield County Courthouse, on 2nd Street in *Clearfield*. The courthouse was built in 1862.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

The Pennsylvania Lumber Museum, on U.S. Route 6 in *Ulysses Township*, Potter County. The museum was built in 1970, and features a re-created lumber mill.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

The Old Kennett Friends Meeting House, on U.S. Route 1 in *Kennett Township*, Chester County. The Quaker meetinghouse was built in 1710.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

Three Mile Island Nuclear Generating Station, on Three Mile Island in *Londonderry Township*, Dauphin County. The two units of the plant were built in 1974 and 1978. Unit 2, on the left, was deactivated following a partial meltdown in March 1979.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

A view of Pine Creek from Leonard Harrison State Park in *Shippen Township*, Tioga County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

The Fairville Inn, a bed & breakfast on Kennett Pike in Fairville, *Pennsbury Township*, Chester County. The inn was built in 1826 as a duplex residence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

A patch of houses in *Jim Thorpe*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

One of the things that the Pilgrims gave thanks for was the food that they had for their first year, and we can still be thankful for bountiful harvests, such as this Amish farmer in *Salisbury Township*, Lancaster County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

A view of fall colors on the Allegheny Plateau in *Liberty Township*, Tioga County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

A view of *Reading* from the air.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

Looking down Pearl Avenue at the South Side neighborhoods of *Oil City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Buildings on Liberty Street in *Franklin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

Houses on Becker Street in *Schuylkill Haven*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

Looking at Hayward Square in *Jim Thorpe* from Packer Hill Road. The Hotel Switzerland and Sunrise Diner are on the left, the Lehigh Coal & Navigation Building from 1882 is in the middle, and the Carbon County Courthouse from 1893 is on the right.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

The former Adelphia Communications headquarters, on Main Street in *Coudersport*. The headquarters was built in 2001, and was the home of Adelphia Communications, until the company moved to Colorado in 2002.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

Anderson Hall, on Church Street in *West Chester*. The building is part of West Chester University, and houses the Accounting, Economics & Finance, Management, Marketing, and Philosophy departments. The structure was built in 1938.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

Buildings on Bethlehem Pike in *Whitemarsh Township*, Montgomery County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

Main Street in *Schuylkill Haven*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

With Christmastime arriving, department stores, like the former Wannamaker's, now a Macy's, in *Philadelphia*, will put up window displays like this one.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

The Dr. Horace Jayne House, on Delancey Place at 19th Street in *Philadelphia*. The structure was built in 1895 and was designed by Frank Furness.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 5

The Schuylkill County Courthouse, at 2nd Street and Laurel Boulevard in *Pottsville*. The courthouse was built in 1892.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 6

The Church of the Holy Trinity, on High Street in *West Chester*. The Episcopal church was built in 1868 in the Victorian Gothic style, using local serpentine stone.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 7

The Seamen's Hotel, on Delaware Avenue in *Marcus Hook*. The structure was built in 1795, and was originally a sea captain's home.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 8

The Tuscarora Mountain Tunnel, on the border between *Franklin* and *Huntingdon Counties*. The tunnel is one of the original tunnels utilized in 1940 when the Pennsylvania Turnpike originally opened, and a second tunnel was bored in the 1960s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 9

The First Baptist Church, on Main Street at 7th Avenue in *Clarion*. The church was built in 1876.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 10

The story of Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer is told on a light display above the Wanamaker Organ in the Grand Court of the old Wanamaker's Department Store in *Philadelphia*, now operating as a Macy's.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 11

An old barn on Pennsylvania Route 89 in *Greenfield Township*, Erie County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 12

It was here in *Philadelphia* at the Pennsylvania State House, now called Independence Hall, that delegates ratified the Constitution, making Pennsylvania the second state. Happy 225th birthday to Pennsylvania!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 13

A house on Church Street in *Brookville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 14

Christmas decorations on Delancey Place in *Philadelphia*'s Rittenhouse Square.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 15

When in *Somerset*, the Somerset County Courthouse sits high above every other building in town, and is the main landmark.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 16

A house on Fort Washington Avenue in *Upper Dublin Township*, Montgomery County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 17

The Flourtown Inn on Bethlehem Pike in Flourtown, *Springfield Township*, Montgomery County.


----------

